# Lampe To Wear #30



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

A article today on ESPN.com included this...

3. Will Maciej Lampe make 'em pay? He says he will. The Polish Nowitzki can speak five languages but he'd better let his play do the talking when he suits up for the Knicks this summer. *He was projected to go as high as No. 5 on draft night but fell a whopping 25 picks when FIBA issued a statement the day of the draft that he had not been cleared to play because a $1.8 million buyout in his contract had not been reconciled. But the matter has been worked out and Maciej will wear No. 30, so he won't forget what happened on draft night.* His biggest task will simply be learning the pro game and not getting caught up with trying to be Dirk, his idol, on his first day in class. He'll have to learn the spots in the Knicks' offense where his jumper will come easiest as well as defensive footwork and positioning. In August, he can worry about more important things, like getting his driver's license.


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

#30 of light


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

oh i was wondering why he dropped so far........


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

I thought Frank Williams wore #30.  

How is that possible? Did Frank give the number up, which I would be shocked if so.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

WHAT ABOuT #03 (If #30 is already taken)

just reverse the number of 30.


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

Too bad he is not cleared for the summer league.


----------



## m_que01 (Jun 25, 2003)

That's great to hear that he's going to come over to play this year. I'm pretty sure a lot of teams are down since they didn't expect Lampe to make it into the league this quick as they passed on him in the draft.


----------



## CBF_Returns (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Muffin</b>!
> I thought Frank Williams wore #30.
> 
> How is that possible? Did Frank give the number up, which I would be shocked if so.


Frank Williams is still on the Knicks? Why? And when in the world is Vajanic coming over?


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Did you see the Knicks fan that was interviewed on ESPN right after they selected Sweetney with the 9th pick. He said that he liked Sweetney but would rather have seen them take Lampe.

I guess he was very happy when pick #30 came along and they took the guy he wanted with the 9th pick.

I am sure the Mavs were very tempted with the 29th pick but I think Lampe is a year or two away from really helping an NBA team. Maybe even 3 years away. He will probably be a great pick, especially with #30.


----------

